# Acustica Audio suddenly running in trial mode



## emid (Nov 20, 2021)

Hi

Strangely, after updating Acquarius, all of my plugins (N4 and Acqua) have become trial versions. Is anyone also experiencing the same issue? 

Thanks


----------



## cedricm (Nov 20, 2021)

Here's an email _I got yesterday:_


> ​
> 
> 
> *A message from our CEO*​
> ...


----------



## jcrosby (Nov 20, 2021)

Yeah, I got the same email so this must be tied to the issue posted above.. I seem to be ok, and while I can respect the decision, in typical Acustica fashion they don't seem to give one iota of a shit about resolving the issue with any urgency...

_Therefore, we do not guarantee that we will be able to solve any problems quickly; *it will not be a priority for us.*_

Again, I'm not affected, but I absolutely f-ing despise Acustica's attitude about support. IME things take one to several weeks to solve, and their attitude is often a bit on the cold side.


----------



## Shane15 (Nov 20, 2021)

jcrosby said:


> Yeah, I got the same email so this must be tied to the issue posted above.. I seem to be ok, and while I can respect the decision, in typical Acustica fashion they don't seem to give one iota of a shit about resolving the issue with any urgency...
> 
> _Therefore, we do not guarantee that we will be able to solve any problems quickly; *it will not be a priority for us.*_
> 
> Again, I'm not affected, but I absolutely f-ing despise Acustica's attitude about support. IME things take one to several weeks to solve, and their attitude is often a bit on the cold side.


Yea I find their Attitude really really stinks and rude towards their customers in that way come on, for a top grade quality Audio company we expect better 🤦


----------



## emid (Nov 20, 2021)

I got the same above email from Giancarlo, checked earlier. The annoyance is, how they are picking up people and what criteria they are using to disable the licences? Is it just on whims and suspicion? I own almost half of their plugins and using them everyday. After posting here I contacted the AA support. My complain was forwarded to the relevant department, now awaiting their reply. But the funny thing is just now I thought to check my plugins again and found all plugins are working in licensed mode! This is crazy. On what ground they disabled all my plugins before and what led them to put trust in me now?

Imagine other developers adopting the same idiotic policy....


----------



## cedricm (Nov 20, 2021)

This is always the problem with copy protection. It hurts customers, hackers bypass them within 15 minutes.
It reminds me of legit customers ending up installing pirated Kontakt after NI erroneously removed their access to paid libraries one too many time.


----------



## Pablocrespo (Nov 20, 2021)

I gave up on them long ago, Giancarlo has a twisted way of doing business...I am thinking about selling my n4 license and libraries


----------



## easyrider (Nov 20, 2021)

I’ve got Acustica licences for sale…PM me….


----------



## Shane15 (Nov 20, 2021)

emid said:


> I got the same above email from Giancarlo, checked earlier. The annoyance is, how they are picking up people and what criteria they are using to disable the licences? Is it just on whims and suspicion? I own almost half of their plugins and using them everyday. After posting here I contacted the AA support. My complain was forwarded to the relevant department, now awaiting their reply. But the funny thing is just now I thought to check my plugins again and found all plugins are working in licensed mode! This is crazy. On what ground they disabled all my plugins before and what led them to put trust in me now?
> 
> Imagine other developers adopting the same idiotic policy....


Got the same email but all my plugins work just fine.


----------

